# acidophilus - IT WORKS!!!!



## WEEZY

Listen up people! I am a 38-yr old IBS sufferer of 19 years!!! You name it - I've taken it! I've had numerous tests as well!! I just recently (1 month ago) heard that acidophilus (good bacteria found in yogurt) helps with IBS, Crohns, eczema, etc, etc, etc! I am NOT into healthy remedies and didn't even think I liked yogurt - but you HAVE TO TRY THIS!!! I have been eating only a 4oz carton of Dannon creamy blends (YUMMY!) yogurt for about 4 weeks now.... 1-2 containers a week....and I have not had ONE hyoscyamine, imodium, phazyme or any other pill in the meantime. And not one bout of diarrhea! My life has been a living hell and I am still unsure if this will permanently do the trick - but I am going to give it a try without all the other otc #### (no pun intended) I've been consuming. I found out that you can get acidophilus in 1billion bacteria (whatever the technical name is) and 3-4 billion in each pill is recommended for IBS maintenance daily. It should be refrigerated and is much more than in the yogurt! I am going TODAY to get these and hope that you all try it ASAP! I went on one of my children's field trips last week for the first time EVER that I didn't take the imodium, hyosc., & phazyme. And I even ate on the field trip!!







You can relate!! Good luck! Happy Camper in LA!


----------



## NotherNic

Hello, fellow Louisiana friend.







I'm in Baton Rouge. I'm an IBS sufferer too, though for only two years. It's been two years of hell though.It's funny that I read this post tonight becuase I JUST got through reading an article on a health web site about the benefits of a bacteria found in yogurt.I'm going to buy some Dannon's tomorrow and see what happens. I don't have health insurance just yet and I need relief NOW. Like, right this second.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey

Acidophilus is found in pill form too, that is more concentrated. Jamieson Vitamins Apparently it is supposed to be really good for you! I've personally never tried it, but now I just might have to!


----------



## NarmatDCL

IBS-Free, that is awesome! I have avoided going on field trips where the bus is involved. I may have to give this a try too. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

I noticed it the yogurt not the pills shrank my belly about 4 sizes and the bloating and constipation was gone! I did not know it helps diah also.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey

I miss the way I looked before I got IBS and this bloated feeling that is there 24/7!!







Call me crazy. I just hate walking around like a penguin...waddling around everywhere!


----------



## WEEZY

I've just gotten a chance to get back on to see if my post was read! Still working w/the yogurt.....I REALLY am going to get the pills when I get a chance! (3 kids, work,etc...







Glad some of you will give this a shot! Hope it works for you like it does for me....trust me.........nothing has worked so well over the past 20 years!!!Good luck!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey

I have been on this stuff for the past week, and can already tell a huge difference! I take it in pill form 3 times a day with meals and feel the best I've felt in a longggggggggggggggg time!!!!!


----------



## wisbane

It didn't help me, during the onset of my IBS and the worst days of it all I ate was yogurt and bread. I also took the pill form for a couple of years, went off them, and all IBS-D remained the same.


----------



## scottyswotty

no form of probiotics ever helped me. in my view it doesnt address why the body isnt restoring an optimal level of beneficial bacteria itself. ie why is any dysbiosis continuing to occur and how did it originally occur, and is there really a dysbiosis?


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Scott,none works for me too,always worst with it.


----------



## Hootmouse

Hi All,I am new to the board...but like a couple of you, no probiotics have worked for me either. I have had IBS-C for 10 years. While yogurt is good for the body as a whole, it hasn't done a thing for my C issues.All we can do is keep trying and keep suggesting different things to each other. Good Luck all.


----------



## DMBFAN41

I just bought a bottle of the probiotic caps today. Have they helped anyone with IBS-C?


----------



## LucieS

I've had IBS for about 7 years now but in the last year it seems to have gotten much worse. I went to the doctor this morning and he told me to get some Acidophilus capsules. I hope they work. I was just reading about some of you being able to go on field trips with your children. I hope this works because My son just started kindergarden and I want to be able to help in the class and go on trips with him.


----------



## Hdog

There are many yogurt brands on the market but the one I like and use is Stonyfield Farm -- It is organic and contains 4 additional active cultures. It is the only yogurt sold in the USA that contain L. reuteri. And, also acidophilus. You can read about this patented bacteria that is cultured from mother's milk in Sweden on: http://www.reuteri.com It use to be sold by Wal Mart as a lemon flavored pill (Probiotica) but was discontinued several years ago. I think because of expiration problems. It was one of the best probiotic supplements I have ever used.I could tell a difference with bloating after only 2 doses. And have never had that sort of quick reaction with any other probiotic supplement!!!I think you can now buy the pills online as L.Reuteri but it cost is more than Wal Mart use to sell it for!!


----------



## Rosanna Thomas

I have been prescribed the over the counter Acidophilus pills with recurrent yeast infections. In the process of taking them for that I was informed that it also helps with the IBS. I just recently had an IBS flare up, after 6 years of dormancy, and have looked into getting back on a regular regime of acidophilus pills. Thanks for the input. I am so glad that it has made a difference for you. Sometimes I am reluctant for sharing something that worked for me since IBS seems to have simularities between other sufferers but then so many branches of individual success and not. Thank you for sharing your good news, and hopefully if it can't brighten all of us it will help some along the way!


----------



## Calle

I also eat the Stoneyfield Yogurt and it has made a big difference with my IBS. A nutritionist told me about it and said it's the only yogurt that has the most active live cultures in it. There are not many things that I have eaten where I feel it working, but this stuff actually makes me feel better...amazing. I always keep lots of it in my frig and eat it on a daily basis.Calle


----------



## sarahfl

Hi everyone! I read about all of the advantages of probiotics so I went to a health food store and bought FloraSmart which has a ton of probiotics in it. It's important to get pills that are enteric coated so they go through your stomach, otherwise your stomach acid will kill a lot of the good bacteria in these pills. I also found at the supermarket today Dannon DanActive drinks that are made specifically for your digestive and immune system. These little drinks have billions of different active cultures in them and taste really good. I am not a big fan of the Stonyfield Yogurt, it tastes funny to me. Thanks for the input!


----------



## foxylady

Good news.I've been taken acidophilus for about a week in pill form and I have noticed a slight improvement. I am also taking digestive herbs and accupuncture and have found a great difference. I did eliminate many foods from my diet and that has help. I have not had any attacks. I have suffered for years and this is the first time I have had relief. I've taken and done everything. I hope this information helps anyone.take care


----------



## 14988

I'm sorry I missed this chat. I take Acidophilus with enzymes. There is one type of Kyo-Dophilus brand, I've only found it in the 60 capsule or less, and it does not need to be refridgerated. It can be found at Vitacost.com. I take it 3x per day, and it's become a part of my day, but my guess is it has helped a little along the years, Dicyclomine did not help me. These pills were good because I used to travel & had no fridge.


----------



## zectasy

acid. helps some people and others it doesnt...but one thing is it def wouldnt hurt for everyone to take more acid. or eat more yogurt...might not help alot but it is healthy.


----------



## Screamer

I've been taking these pills for about 8 months now. I recently switched to one (Inner Health Plus IBS support) specifically designed for IBS. I've never noticed however much of a difference in my health (IBS A but more D than C). I've also tried eating acidopholous yoghurts and the special probiotic yoghurt drinks and they didn't appear to do a whole lot either. It's great that they're helping a lot of you though


----------



## 22875

Can someone suggest what kind ofAcidophilus with enzymes to buy?


----------



## 18797

> quote:Originally posted by Screamer:I've been taking these pills for about 8 months now. I recently switched to one (Inner Health Plus IBS support) specifically designed for IBS. I've never noticed however much of a difference in my health (IBS A but more D than C). I've also tried eating acidopholous yoghurts and the special probiotic yoghurt drinks and they didn't appear to do a whole lot either. It's great that they're helping a lot of you though


i have tried them too, really expensive stuff, i think we are thinking of the same ones. dubbed a wonder drug on crappy australian affairs shows. didnt make any difference at all


----------



## 16321

Hey,Even if acidopholus doesn't help with IBS much it should help with your overall immune system. I've been taking it for a while and I think it has helped with my IBS symptoms a bit, but has reduced the number of viral type illnesses I have, which were a lot. I really like yogurt smoothies too, and found I could put a number of different suppliments in powder and liquid form in the smoothies and not really taste them much. Unfortunately, my stomach has not improved very much and if I don't take them for a couple of days it gets worse. Also, now I've become actually allergic to dairy. I can't even have butter I am finding. I'm running out of food I can eat! That is especially since I saw an Ayervedic practicioner last month who told me soy is bad for me. So, no soy yogurt either now. I'm scared to try goat milk and yogurt. My food intolerances just keep getting worse. But if you aren't intolerant of dairy then Yogurt is good for you, but if you are going to take probiotics I agree with others that you need to find an enteric coated capsule that will survive through the acid in your stomach. Then you should take a lot of it. I am going to step up the amount I am taking to see if it helps me more. Well, good luck.


----------



## sally-p

I have recently discovered that acidophilus works. After 20 years, i started taking it after two bouts where I needed to take antibiotics. I bought Origin at Target, it needs to be refrigerated but it works great. I recently tried to buy it again and they were out so I went to GNC and got their house brand of acidophilus 2 million. It's important to take it with meals. I took one with lunch and one with dinner. My stomach was quiet, I could not believe it! I have noticed in the past month I have more energy, don't need to nap either. So now I am taking Zelnorm in the am, and acidophilus with lunch and dinner. I wonder if this is the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## 19686

Normally acidophilus needs to be taken on an empty stomach. unless it's enteric coated, which I know GNC brand is not, it won't survive the stomach.


----------



## 22847

Hi all I'm new to the site, am diagnosed stress related IBS(D) and have just bought my first acidophhilus tablets, I really hope that they will work so I'll keep you updated! I am a vegetarian so also managed to find veggie friendly tablets, fingers crossed! I was taking Amitripliline which worked some of the time but I didn't want to be on anti-depressants for the rest of my life so am trying the alternatives, wish me luck, I'll keep you updated!


----------



## GenieG

Re:AcidophilusI have had very good luck with "Culterelle" a probiotic (http://www.culterelle.com) I have had IBS-D for about 30 years, very severe at times,(often was afraid to go out).If I need to take an antibiotic for my chronic sinus problems, I double up on the pill for antibiotics do a real number on me with D, they destroy all the "good" bacteria in our colon. Usually I take only one a day, they don't need to be refrigerated so are ideal if you travel. I still eat yogurt cos I happen to like it and usually buy the organic fat-free kind, I do have an occasional flare-up if I eat something I should'nt have or I am under a lot of stress, but nothing as bad as it used to be. Everyone is different and what works for some doesn't necessarily work for others. Good Luck!


----------



## 20250

Congrats IBS Free, and Thanks. I'm gonna run out and get me some.


----------



## 13922

http://today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle....&archived=False SORRY ABOUT THE LONG LINK ABOVE - NO - TIME - JUST SAW THIS ARTICLE ON HEATHER'S HELP FOR IBS WEBSITE - VERY INTERESTING - DIFFERENT STRAIN OF BACTERIA - B. INFANTIS - LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## 14013

just read the article, is this out to buy or just being studied at the moment?


----------



## MARK6331

WWW.ALIGN.COM I THINKS ITS BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 WEEKS I'M STILL WAITING ON MINE. THIS IS THE SAME STRAIN OF PROBIOTICS THAT THEY USED IN THE STUDY YOU CAN ONLY GET IT ON THE WEB SITE RIGHT NOW,IT SHOULD BE IN THE STORES IN A FEW MONTHS ACCORDING TO THE MANUFACTURE. SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE ARE SAYING ALOT OF GOOD THINGS ABOUT THIS.


----------



## 14013

nice one is that the right link to buy it because i totally have no idea where to start looking on that site, also is it realllly expensive, im guessing it will be


----------



## MARK6331

Sorry http://www.Aligngi.com


----------



## 14013

> quote:Originally posted by karma457:Normally acidophilus needs to be taken on an empty stomach. unless it's enteric coated, which I know GNC brand is not, it won't survive the stomach.


thats weird the chewable strawberry ones i just bought have to be taken with food really. also noticed someone say they take the tablets three time a day but isnt twice the highest amount you are meant to take ?


----------



## 19655

I'm another Acidophilus proponent. I've been taking pills with 4 billion whatever-units and it has helped a lot. Diah is not totally gone, but definitely more manageable. Though I've noticed A LOT more gas in the AM. I wake up every day at 4 or 4:30 with cramps/gas and can't sleep again.Anyone know of a cure for THAT? I need sleep.


----------



## karoe

You can purchase a strain of B Infantis from the Natren Company on line. It's unabbreviated name is Bifidus Infantis. I continue to make my own probiotic using Natren's regular Bifidus and I am having very good results. Formed stool once a day, less and less gas as time goes on. See my other posts for the process, "recipe" etc. While you are waiting for the P & G "product" you could be trying something faster and cheaper. I am NOT cured but I feel a whole helluva lot better!!!


----------



## 15606

I've recently started taking Acidophilus w/ Bifidus and have found it's made a great impact. Seperately though, if you haven't tried it already, go out and buy some of Dannon's new yogurt, Activia. It has Bifidus in it and it's fantastic. I often have problems with lactose which can make it difficult to enjoy some yogurts, but Activia is great. And, it is definitely one of the best tasting yogurts I've ever had. I'm partial to the strawberry and vanilla, but they have a bunch of flavors.. even prune! And the prune is really good (I know, who would've thought?).


----------



## 20059

If you don't like the pills, you can try Pro-Biotic-3. It is a good tasting liquid with 50 billion live acitve cells per bottle. It really took care of my IBS.


----------



## 16472

There is much information on the internet tying in the correlation of gut/systemic candidas and IBS. I am a sufferer of Celiac Disease and lactose intolerance, as well as psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis, all of which are connected to candidas and leaky gut syndrome. Only recently have I discovered that its all connected to a lack of probiotics! So there is much to be said for yogurt, etc. On that note I'd like to share with you that most yogurts carry very little of the essential probiotics due to their pasturization process. You would do better to find a living probiotic that requires refrigeration (the little guys will die otherwise). Personally, I have found that a product called BioK kicks the butt of any probiotic out there. It is so potent that I can only use 1/4 t. daily.One more thing you may find interesting. If you are curious about candidas and IBS, look into a product called ThreeLac. Take the long survey and find out if your IBS is connected to candidas. Presently there is no OTC or RX that come close to what this stuff does, and it does it totally safely with no side effects like the typical RX approaches that can be lethal.Good luck with it all. I am very excited to find that you have found something potent and safe and working for you.


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome Guinevere


----------



## 16472

For those who read my post, I want to add a remark about the ThreeLac product. There is a ThreeLac Forum that can provide user perspectives for those who are inquiring into the stuff. I have only just found it today.


----------



## 13648

Hi, I have had IBS-D as long as I can remember, it runs in my family. I tried the new dannon geared toward IBS, and was considering trying the Proctor and Gamble Align, that's how I found your site. That particular yogurt really bothered my stomach, so I didn't take it but a few days. And after reading all 16 pages about Align, I don't think I want to give it a go, at least not yet. However, a different Dannon product I didn't find a discussion on really helped, DanActive. It is the first time I have found something the just makes my stomach feel calm. It seems to have good effect all the way down, I take Immodium for "issues" and have cut way back on that. Mostly for days I don't eat as well as I should, well meaning things I know don't upset me. Besides Immodium, I have occassionally had to take Phenergan, which I found helped after a bout with a bad cantaloupe, in the ER, well worth the trip to find that out because taking that has kept me out of the hospital more than once. Serious stress will make me worse, and since I have been drinking the yogurt once a day I have had some of life's upsets that were easily handled (physically anyway) with a few immodium over the course of a few days. A big improvement over the past! Some days I drink two if I know the foods I've eaten won't really agree with me, it's the only thing I have tried that has a somewhat preventative effect for me. I am considering the fiber treatment some of you try, I must admit I am skeptical about taking fiber because I can't even eat an apple, etc., but I understand it is a different kind, and it has been suggested to me by a doctor as well. Hope this isn't too long, but I wanted to join in, thanks for having this group, it is very informative!


----------



## SJ1985

I've been recently taking Acidophilius in capsules in the morning and before bed, but only for 5 days or so. The first couple of days I did actually notice a huge improvement (though that COULD have been a co-incidense), but I'm feeling IBS-ish and a little nauseous/gassy recently, but then I did go a few days where I forgot to take them. It's hard to tell if the capsules are causing me to feel crappy lately or if they're helping.I also have an Activia Yoghurt every day.


----------

